# First time FET - which ovulation test?



## Hope1312 (Aug 20, 2014)

Hi all, I am day 6 of what will be my first frozen transfer. I know I will need to test at home but wondered what ovulation test is best? Was looking last night and some seem to show 4 peak days others 2!! I want to make sure I get it right so they go back at the right time. Any advice greatly appreciated? Xx


----------



## Betsy SW (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi.

I use the clearblue digital ones, you get a smiley face when you ovulate, easy to read.  Good luck x


----------



## Hope1312 (Aug 20, 2014)

Hi Betsy, thank you! I opted for Boots own as clinic said any will do. My body's gone off its norm so have had to abandon this cycle    

I did find the lines really tricky to read so will opt for clear blue digital next time. I just got thrown by the two hormone one which apparently gives you four best days!! Was so worried I would think I had ovulated and it would be too early or something silly?! Xx


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Clear blue digital was only one I trusted and I did it twice a day (midday and midnight) so I didn't mistake anything, I started on day 10 and got  my  on day 16, my cycles are 30-32 days btw x


----------



## Hope1312 (Aug 20, 2014)

Hi Blondi, thanks for this. I was told to do them at 8am and 8pm so not to miss anything from day 10. I'm a 31-34 day cycle usually and have been using a monitor for the past few years getting peaks anywhere between day 12 and 18!!! All so confusing but think the smily face it the way to go


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Yep 8am-8pm starting day 10 sounds perfect, so long as you have 12 hours between each you'll catch your surge and as soon as you see that smiley face no need to carry on testing as thats your official start of ovultion which occurs 24-36 hrs after seeing the face.

Obviously it was accurate too as my twins came from that FET


----------



## Hope1312 (Aug 20, 2014)

Thank you Blondie, that's put a great big smile on my face and given me a lift just when I needed one xx


----------



## Betsy SW (Oct 24, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your cycle Hope, fingers crossed for you now  I ordered my clearblue digital ones from Home health online, much better value than the shops (and cheap pregnancy tests too...;-)  interestingly my clinic warned not to buy the Boots ones for the reasons you say, they said they are hard to read too xx


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Glad you feel better   when can you do your next FET??


----------



## Hope1312 (Aug 20, 2014)

Ow I shall take a look on line and get myself some clearblues ready. Had a scan Saturday and nothing is happening. Doctor thinks the bleed I had after ec was due to the trigger injection they gave me but nor actually my period! He thinks I should have another one in the next week in line with my usual cycle. That then apparently becomes my day 1! All so confusing bit can't wait for it to arrive xx


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

That would make sense then if it's breakthrough bleeding, so good news then you could be transferring in 3 weeks or so


----------



## Hope1312 (Aug 20, 2014)

I am doing my very best to try and relax and not freak out! I'm getting all my usual AF symptoms so just need it to show up now! This will be my first time transferring and it'd been so nice reading others signatures and stories and seeing positive notes! I had a proper wobble a week ago where I panicked I'd get my dates wrong and transfer would be missed or done too early/late and won't work....    it really all is one hell of a rollacoaster ride of emotions.  And don't even get me started on random thoughts of the 2ww or when I get my bfp!!!  

Right now though am just trying to chill...   xx


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Those CB digital opk's are pretty accurate, can't remember if you get 5 or 7 in the box (think it's 5 ) haven't seen any failures reported with them.

AF vibes coming your way     xox


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2014)

Hi sorry to butt in here, but I'm intending to have a FET in 2015 and wondered what my clinic are likely to advise as the last 2 months I've had strange cycles where I've appeared to either ovulate twice or spend neatly a week ovulating! I've had solid smiley faces for at least 4 days, before which it was flashing this time. Does anyone have any ideas? I was hoping to do a natural FET but do you think I'll be able to with this happening? Usually my cycles are fairly normal.

Thank you xx


----------



## Hope1312 (Aug 20, 2014)

Hi Merlin,  one thing I have learned through all these lovely ladies is every clinic is different.  If you are having odd cycles or strange ovulation they may opt for a medicated fet to ensure your body is just right for transfer.  Which test are you using?  I got very confused when ordering my clear blue ones as there is a newer one which gives you best 4 days not just two! I was panicy I would get confused and mess it up!!

Are your last two cycles after IVF?  Xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2014)

Hi Hope   

It was the Clear Blue digital with the 4 fertile days, although I got a few more than 4! My ivf was in feb but I had a 12 wk mc and then fell pg naturally v soon after, causing me to have to wait another year to use my 1 frosty, as it was nhs treatnent and getting pg naturally stopped us meeting the infertility criteria (it was a blighted ovum after all that!) My cycles have been ok until the last 2, I might put it down to stress! 

Anyway thank you very much for replying to me. I guess my clinic will tell me what they think when I see them soon, I just wondered. All the best to you, I hope things are going ok for you? Xx


----------



## Hope1312 (Aug 20, 2014)

Hello,  am so sorry for your losses    this whole process is such a rollacoaster ride of emotions its no wonder our cycles go a bit funny!  Mine are currently off of the norm after having perfect timed cycles for many years. Am now just waiting for AF to show up and have no real idea of when that might be .  One thing I raised with my clinic was ovulation as mine happen anywhere from day 13 to 18 so a big window. They have said I go do natural with just the one trigger shot to ovulation is more controlled. Makes it more structured and less stressful I guess as you can plan a little. 

Hope yours settle down and all goes yo plan. Keep us posted and sending positive vibes your way xxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2014)

Hi Hope, I just read through this thread again and wondered how you're getting on? Am I right in thinking your FET was abandoned but then you went ahead the following month? My check-up scan is on Thur, will be glad to get it over with & ask lots of ivf questions at my clinic, not been there since May. Thanks for the positive vibes   xxx


----------



## Hope1312 (Aug 20, 2014)

Hi Merlin, how are you doing?  Yep your right. We froze all due to high estrogen levels and then after first AF no folicle or lining growth so could not proceed. I have been impatiently waiting for AF who finally showed up with evengence Sunday. Itbtotally knocked me off my feet I even had to take Monday off work which really isn't like my usual cycles.  I am all booked in for day 10 scan next Tuesday and seeing acupuncturist twice more before then in the hops of good scan.  Really hoping this is my month  
How are things going for you? Xx


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2014)

Hi I do hope this is your month, good luck! I've been finding all the waiting difficult and anither AF on its way, so disappointing. I don't know why, some months are harder than others and my DH had got his hopes up. Hope the acupuncture goes well too xxx


----------

